# Miter Saw Station



## enielsen0326 (Dec 10, 2015)

Does anyone have the following issue from ShopNotes?

ShopNotes, Issue Number 31 (January, 1997)

I'm looking forthe plans for a miter saw station I saw online.

Thanks!


----------



## Risewithin (Dec 15, 2015)

enielsen0326 said:


> Does anyone have the following issue from ShopNotes?
> 
> hey there is an app called " issue" It's all free and it has tons of the shopnote issues including the one you're looking for.


----------



## tomo629 (Dec 9, 2015)

Risewithin said:


> enielsen0326 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have the following issue from ShopNotes?
> ...


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

Is this what you were looking for? 

http://issuu.com/adriankuney/docs/shopnotes_issue_31


----------



## Howard San D1ego (Jan 10, 2016)

*Mitre Saw Plans*

Here is the link to Jay Bates. I built the one he has plans for Just modified to fit my space. Best videos I have seen in a long time.
https://youtu.be/HakMdsMPe4s
I don't know if this is one you are looking for. Mine is under projects here with the title "Miter saw Station with 27 Drawers"


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I haven't seen the shopnotes version, but here is mine.


----------



## tonychar (Aug 21, 2012)

enielsen0326 said:


> Does anyone have the following issue from ShopNotes?
> 
> ShopNotes, Issue Number 31 (January, 1997)
> 
> ...


i can help with this one if you still need it


----------

